# 50 pounds by 4 months?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, so we've been raising goats for ten years and yet every year everyone grows great except for our market goats. I'm looking at purchasing a beautiful doe who was recently exposed, but I really want the kids to be able to be used at our fair since supplying for the 4h kids is my main goal. The problem is that our fair has a rule that they must be 50 pounds to sell and our fair is in the third week of June. I'm just worried there is no way they'll grow that fast..What does everyone think? This doe is beautiful, but I'm conflicted. Help!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Does your fair have a rule that they have to be born after jan 1? If not, then I would breed to kid in november or december which would give them the extra time to grow. Even kidding as early as possible in January would give them more time. They should be able to get to 50 in 4 months but you would be pushing them hard...IMO


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They simply have to be under a year of age, but we lost our buck and just now are getting back into it so we have been looking at bred does. I would love to find one due in november but it's been difficult to find them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You will be pushing it for this year then, but you can always just schedule the breeding for next year to be the right time. If you push the feed, you should be able to make 50 pounds by june.... If she's bred right now she'll kid in Feb....right? that gives you 5 months to get the weight on and that should get them to 50


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you like this doe other then being bred??? If so what I would do is get her and push the feed to both mom and kids. Try to sell the kids for market but if they don't make it it's not like they are worthless and you'll get nothing for them. Then as long as mama is in good shape breed her back early so she will kid on time for the next year. Breeding her back early once isn't going to kill her just make sure she's in good shape


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO 50lbs @ 4mo should be doable depending on your goats/genetics.
My oldest daughters wether was born 1/07/14 and was 10lbs at birth, banded at about 8 weeks, and by 5/31 he was 78lbs.
The other wether that my youngest daughter & son shared was born 2/18/14
and on 5/31 he weights 57lbs. 
Our kids average about 50lbs at weaning time which is 10-12 weeks, sometimes sooner.
We creep feed 16% medicated pelleted feed, so nothing fancy.

Do you keep records on your kids? What's the average weaning age/weight?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I do really like her. And Candice, believe it or not I think it was your doe I saw on craigslist haha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I found my notes from a few years back from when I wasn't lazy and kept track of how much my kids gained lol
Now just off of feeding wet cob in a creep feeder I did have some kids weight in the 40's (45-48) but most were between 50-60 and I had 2 that were 68 and 71 and this is 4 months old on cheap 8% protein wet cob. So I say it's totally doable with even just good feed alone. I didn't weigh my kids this year on noble medicated but I did see a difference in size so now I'm kicking myself for not getting some weights 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> Yes, I do really like her. And Candice, believe it or not I think it was your doe I saw on craigslist haha


 Yep that would be the last doe we are selling this year. Sure wish we could keep her! But I think it's just too much, we have 8 does we are keeping, and 7 are bred. 1 more plus 1-2 babies is just too overwhelming for our small place. 
Someone is supposed to be picking her up this weekend.

That particular doe was from a first timer who kidded 1 day before her 1st birthday, and was about 4lbs at birth <2/17>, on 3/08 she was 15lbs, on 3/22 she was 21lbs. She's right about 90+ right now. 
Her twin brother was 5lbs at birth, 3/08 20lbs, and 3/22 29lbs. 
Mama was a Nubian/boer and had more than enough milk


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We took mid March born kids to an August fair and they were 83 and 93 lbs and we had to hold the 93 pounder. If you keep the babies on the mom they should grow good for you. We also had a creep feeder that just the babies could get to and gave them starter pellets and worked up from there. Just be sure to stay up to date on shots and wormer and keep an eye out fr cocydiosis (sp). Also, Where are you located at? We have a bred doe for sale that is due in November. We live in Ohio.
Good luck!
Anna


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Our does at 6 mo are nearly 90 and 100 lbs. We let them feed on mom for almost 6 mo. I really think this helps give them the added calories....and has to be great for their immune systems too. Just my two cents.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We also only feed twice a day and they still grew like this! =) We have been checking fecals though as well to make sure they are good with worm counts.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the issue is, when do the kids have to have the market goats/when do you need to wean them? I agree, the longer on mom, the better, but if a goat needs to be at market weight by 4mo, I'm thinking the youth need those goats at least a month or more before the fair? I definitely agree about breeding to kid earlier next year.


----------

